# Benefits of Banana Peels: Add a few to your prepper stash



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

When you crack open a delicious banana, chances are you immediately discard the peel. This may seem like a logical choice, but what if there were something useful or practical that could be done with that banana peel? If it could serve a purpose, throwing away that banana peel might actually be wasteful. Believe it or not, there are many things that can be done with a banana peel, provided you remove all of the connective stringy tissue first.

View attachment 20308


Banana peels offer a lot of health benefits. This is in large part thanks to the vitamins, minerals, and antioxidants they contain, much of which remains even after the banana itself is consumed. Banana peels, through application to the skin, can ease irritation and itchiness resulting from a bug bite or poison ivy and can also help speed up the healing process of bruises as well as scratches and scrapes. The even help with the eradication of warts and will even go so far as to prevent their return. For wart treatment, affix a portion of banana peel to the affected area and leave it there for several nights to send your warts on their way. Enzymes in banana peels will even help remove splinters by getting them to back out. Also possible is the treatment of acne and psoriasis if banana peels are rubbed on problem areas.

View attachment 20307


Banana peels are useful around the house as well. They can be used to polish silver by rubbing against the peel and then buffing residue away. The same goes for shoes that are in need of resuscitation. Banana peels can also be used to rejuvenate leather jackets and furniture but be sure to conduct a test beforehand in a small, out of sight area to be on the safe side. You should also prepare for the possibility of your home and items smelling like a banana for a bit after use.

View attachment 20306


If your smile is not as bright as you'd like it to be, banana peels can be used for whitening by rubbing them on your teeth. In a similar vein, if wrinkles are a problem you wish to solve, apply a banana peel to skin for the purpose of tightening and causing wrinkles to fade away over time. Should all this banana talk make you want to eat one, go ahead as there are many benefits to be had by the actual consumption of bananas just as there are by using their peels. On the other hand, if all this banana talk has given you a headache, apply a banana peel to your forehead and hold in in place for headache relief. The uses of banana peels are many, so next time you consume a banana, keep the peel out of the trash a little longer and see what it can do for you.


----------

